# how do you baby proof your bed?



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

we currently have a big king size bed in the corner and a 5 week old baby who has a lot of muscle and wants to roll over. i know i have a while before he rolls but i also know that he is growing really fast and that time will pass between my eyes. so i want to baby proof the bedroom and have started by moving some things out of the room. i don't want my mattress on the floor because i think the type of mattress i have will not do well without good ventilaton but the bed frame is very low to the ground. i plan to put pillows and stuff around the bed on the floor my concern is what do i do where the bed meets the wall? how do you make it safe so little legs and arm don't get stuck? can i just roll up a blanket really tight and stuff that space is that ok?


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

It's next to impossible to baby proof anything. Babes are born to solve problems and that includes rendering nul and void any attempts at proofing!







:

That said, you sound like you're on the right track, common sense will help with most of that. On the floor is sfest, but a rail, or pushing the bed tight against the wall will work too.

Sleeping with your Lo between you is better too.


----------



## chemer (Jun 15, 2006)

Good question moonfroggy. Do you think your mattress might be ok with frequent flipping and leaving the covers off it during the day? Also, may I extend your question to "How do you baby proof your bed_room_?"

We have our mattresses on the floor, but my daughter goes to bed before we do. How do you deal with that once they start moving around on their own? Do we need to get child safety clasps for our dresser drawers? Has anyone just moved the dressers into "the baby's room", since it's not used for sleeping? Do we remove the mirror that hangs on the wall so she doesn't try pulling up on it and bring it down on herself? Stuff like that? What about our comforter/duvet? When I put her to bed she sleeps on a twin mattress next to ours with her blanket tucked tightly around her and under the mattress. But our duvet is only 2 feet away on our mattress - should I remove it from when she goes down until when we go to sleep each night?

Can you hear them over the monitor if they wake up and start moving around? I don't plan to leave her wandering on her own in there. Can you hear them if they start sleep crawling or rolling,rolling,rolling over?

Oh, the things you have to worry about when you don't rely on the baby cage!


----------

